

Ask HN: Who created Metro theme? - shail

I feel there must be one person behind it and I am curious to know who.
======
runjake
I believe it evolved over time and it involved multiple people's ideas. You
could see bits and pieces of Metro forming over the years. Glimpses are in
Windows Media Center, the old Zune (iPod competitor) interface (where most of
the inspiration came from), etc.

Only after the first public showing of Windows Phone 7 and the subsequent
critical praise was "Metro" solidified as a singular concept.

